# wpa_supplicant Intel 4965 need a hand (Solved)

## plice

Hi,

I"m trying to run wpa_supplicant. It will not associate with the wifi, which is wpa2-psk. 

I think the driver is bit buggy as well, as i have to kick it out of modules for the wpa_suppicant to start working w/out errors.

My config files:

lspci:

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

kernel:

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_IWM is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

iwlist scan is working fine. Found sourrounding wifi, including mine.

Cell 01 - Address: 94:44:52:2D:99:89

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-35 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"HALLO"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000233409ae6f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3348ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000548414C4C4F

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32048C98B060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0E1017FFFF0000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4307000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706474220010D10

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330E1017FFFF0000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

wpa_supplicant.conf:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=2

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="hallo"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=RSN

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk=encrypted

#       psk="ascii"

}

/etc/conf.d/net:

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0=( "-Dnl80211" )

/etc/init.d/ has net.wlan0

Pls advise, i'm not sure what's wrong. Compiled KDE and supplicant_gui will not show adaptors as well

thank you!Last edited by plice on Wed Nov 24, 2010 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Voltago

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0=( "-Dnl80211" ) 
```

That one surprises me. All intel wifi adapters I've used had

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0=-Dwext
```

----------

## plice

Hi,

Manged to get connected to the wpa2 router.

I still got some issues:

1) on startup of the wpa i get errors like:

SICSIFFLAGS: unknown error 132

and dmesg says wlan0: link is not ready, i assume it's only because the wlan0 is not ready fast enough while wpa starts up ?

oh yeh, i've changed the driver as you have advised. works nice  :Wink: 

thanks

Polish

----------

## idella4

have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux, may help

----------

